# Nextwave automation



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Shout Out to Nextwave Automation 
Had trouble with the vacuum brush that would not stay on, called Nextwave told them my problem, they said no problem we will send you A new one, right away 
problem solved 
It is always nice to get quick quality service from a company. Thank you Nextwave
:smile:q:smile:


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I have had to call them twice and both times they were fast and took care of me with no issues!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Good to see a post acknowledging good customer service. Usually it's just the negative...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have bought from them a few times - good company. Had to call once to ask some questions and got them all answered before ordering some items.

David


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A tool but not necessarily a woodworking tool. I was painting. Stepped up and fell down. Nothing spilled. I wrote them just on a chance. One day later a new Rubbermaid item is on the way by Fedex. Gorilla Ladders in MN. (I think that's Minnesota) Service!!!


----------



## SueHender (May 21, 2021)

Wow, what the hell, when I had the same problem they completely refused to give me any help. I didn't even get a consultation for further action. "Unfortunately, we can't help you, goodbye." That's what I got from them. I had to look for a cheap replacement until I found one 1764-LRP | In Stock! ✅ | Buy Online | Allen Bradley - PLC MicroLogix 1500 - Ships from USA where there were several models that were previously used by other owners. I didn't even think they could send a new model right away. That was a few months ago, but I could still save a few hundred bucks on this! I hope this doesn't happen next time. It is a pity that I saw this post only now. I'm sure I could arrange a replacement.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @SueHender


----------

